# Will he calm down?



## mrk888 (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a variety of fish, currently two yellow labs, two blood parrots, a yellow blaze, two that i forgot the name of silver with a black dot love eating gravel and three small cichlids also dont know the name ones orange ones blue and ones albino all same breed same body like the electric yellows. anyways i just added an electric blue, hes a bit bigger then the rest of the fish, but hes been punking all my fish and they have all taken a defensive stance, fins allways up, the silver cichlids started stripping. usually when i add fish the posturing goes away after a couple hours been a day now, and its still continuing, just wondering if it will stop or if i am going to have to remove the electric blue, any help would be great.


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

im sure he will calm down...just getting acclimated to tank...um if it goes on for more than a week and a half it could just be a big agression problem and i would reccomend taking it back before it starts killing fishies.gl


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Chances are your Electric Blue will not settle down. Give it a week and find out. He will be a pushy fish. I had to get rid of one because it bullied all the others for a year. I tried moving things around and leaving him in his own tank. Too much to mess with IMO.
Good luck.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

What size tank?


----------



## mrk888 (Aug 21, 2009)

Its a 56 gal tank, had to take him back to the shop, he didnt work out, got a tangarine peacock and he fits in great no more problems, those three various guys i have one is a small electric blue, one is a kilo still dont know what the orange one is


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Those Blood Parrots are going to outgrow that tank rather quickly unless you got them incredibly small.


----------



## RLHam3 (Sep 17, 2008)

i agree with smark. Electric blues are usually pretty aggressive. since most of your cichlids are african you need to have an african set up. I'm not really big on blood parrets but they'll have to go somewhere else since they require different water perameters than the rest of your fish. once they're gone try to find out the name of all of those unknown cichlids. Hope fully they will be something along the lines of peacock or zebra cichlids. if so then i think all of your cichlids will be from lake malawi and will all want the same water conditions. you will want your pH level to be around 8.2 and they will want fairly hard water. (one way to do this is to get an argonite substrate) also if you get a lot of porus rocks and arrange them so that there are many caves for the fish to hide in then that should hopefully help somewhat with the aggression levels


----------

